# M12 snake



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Seen this today

http://www.coptool.com/milwaukee-announces-upcoming-m12-drain-snake/


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I Love Milwaukee Tools, but this looks to be a pile of cheap crap that even a handy man wouldn't want.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll prolly get it , test it out 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

m18 fuel would've been a better choice for a platform.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

You even get a Milwaukee bucket to put all the broken parts in after it disintegrates in the middle of snaking a drain......


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll definitely get one. I use the little rigid hand spinner chucked in my Milwaukee drill all the time. I hope it has forward and reverse auto feed. I almost bought the ryobi just to try but I don't have any batteries for it


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll get one , gotta test it out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> You even get a Milwaukee bucket to put all the broken parts in after it disintegrates in the middle of snaking a drain......


Why do you think that?, just cause it's battery? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My Milwaukee rep came by the other day and they have some crazy stuff coming out for us, cool thing was a pipe wrench that has a cheater bar built in, also the Bluetooth drills sync up with your phone and you type in what your drilling and it sets the ideal speed, also gps on it so if it's got a battery on it you can track your guys


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hillside said:


> My Milwaukee rep came by the other day and they have some crazy stuff coming out for us, cool thing was a pipe wrench that has a cheater bar built inCool!, also the Bluetooth drills sync up with your phone and you type in what your drilling and it sets the ideal speed OK..., also gps on it so if it's got a battery on it you can track your guysSo they leave the tool on the jobsite with a $10 tip for sparky to lug it around during their 2 hr lunch break?


Don't get me wrong, I'm starting to like black and red more and more... but....


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Why do you think that?, just cause it's battery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No, I have most of their battery tools & I love em', this thing just looks cheap! I don't see how the little 12v battery will be able to withstand the load either.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I still don't care for the idea of a battery powered snake of any kind.... but I was proven wrong about hole hawgs. About the only action my Dewalt corded sees anymore is as a cement mixer....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you have the pipe shear? It will cut 2" PVC all day, I'm sure this tool will spin a small cable with ease, might not last all day but for 15-20 min to unclog a Lavatory.
Don't hafta bring a extension cord , everything needed is in the bucket, very useful

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Do you have the pipe shear? It will cut 2" PVC all day, I'm sure this tool will spin a small cable with ease, might not last all day but for 15-20 min to unclog a Lavatory.
> Don't hafta bring a extension cord , everything needed is in the bucket, very useful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can't disagree without trying it, however, say you only have 2 batteries and three jobs lined up for it.. no inverter in the truck to charge between jobs. Switch to the back up corded? Larger footprint in the truck 2 machines for the same job.

Just playing devil's advocate from a drain cleaners perspective. The only time my corded snake didn't work was at a rental with some Katrina refugees living there who didn't pay the electrical company and their 2nd floor tub was backed up from them pooping in it. Yes, I made some calls that day.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Buy a few more battery's, and don't worry about it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The press release says that there will be other drain machines coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Wonder if they will be any good?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Plumbducky said:


> Wonder if they will be any good?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Judging from the looks of that M12, I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll probably try one. It doesn't take much to twist up 1/4" cable so I bet the m12 will be plenty. 

I have a corded version of that now that is really old and pisses me off every time I use it so this looks like a good alternative. I pretty much only use it for tubs that I have to run through the trap. This should work well.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The biggest problem I find with these handheld sink and tub machines is the lack of a chuck that tightly grips the cable. IMO, a professional must have this feature if their going to clear tough stoppages in gal and cast on a regular basis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Have you burned up one of your eels yet? I really don't use 1/4 cable very often and when I do the ridgid hand spinner that you can chuck up in a drill has worked fine. Usually I'll run at least 3/8 and sometimes 5/8 in a line. Tubs are about the only exception.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

PPRI said:


> Have you burned up one of your eels yet? I really don't use 1/4 cable very often and when I do the ridgid hand spinner that you can chuck up in a drill has worked fine. Usually I'll run at least 3/8 and sometimes 5/8 in a line. Tubs are about the only exception.




My eels have been fine although they seem to spin a bit slower than the older ones.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

They don't turn it up to 11? Shameful. Well I guess a few less rpms and holding the cable is better than wasted rip-ems with a slipping cable


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

PPRI said:


> They don't turn it up to 11? Shameful. Well I guess a few less rpms and holding the cable is better than wasted rip-ems with a slipping cable




"This one goes to 11."


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This isn't their first battery powered pistol rod. The first one was with a 7.2V battery.

Here is the parts break down PDF.
https://documents.milwaukeetool.com/54-05-0141.pdf


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, gotta eat crow.......I just ordered the M12 snake and also ordered the 1/4" cable with the drop head. I was going to get a Ridgid K-40 but I decided to try this for ease of use. **Old & Weak! ;-) ** I will get a 3/8 cable kit for my K-50 when the Milwaukee can't cut it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I ordered one and used it for the second time today. I'm pretty disappointed. Lacks rpm and torque. Don't get me wrong, it got both tub drains open but I still used my vee to be sure they were good. I'll use it on pvc lines, but not galvanized.

If they came out with an m18 fuel version it would be worth it.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I had been holding out for a 18v version myself but nothing appears to be on the horizon.


----------

